# Winter Time



## Scott (Jan 27, 2010)

Above had to make room for UPS bringing MM Amarone today






Foggy days below




Snow has been tough on some critters so feed them some corn and fun to watch.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Out playin in the snow again eh? Be sure to keep it over there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

Gobble Gobble. Thats some serious snow you have there, do not let it get this way!


----------



## RickC (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott, at least you have your priorities right. A bit of personal pain and sacrifice is worth the sound of that delivery truck rolling up the drive to deliver that new bundle of joy.


----------



## Scott B (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks Cold!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2010)

Appleman, kinda changes when one gets older doesn't feel like playing anymore.


Wade, we have had our share of the white stuff with a snowy February forcast.


Rick yes that does make it worth it and that wasn't even the realbad spots to get through. Sounds like OK is getting hit with a storm.


Scott (nice name) it is freakin cold got up to 5 yesterday.


Can you tell I have the winter boredom?


----------



## fivebk (Jan 29, 2010)

Scott I feel for you buddy it's been a bad winter here as well. We haven't had this kind of winter in over 25 years.

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2010)

We are getting our annual "Blizzard" right now. Will probably end up with at least 1-2 inches here before it ends in the morning


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 29, 2010)

Unfortunately most of that blizzard is sleet, not snow.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Scott for that 4" over here right after I said do NOT share!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2010)

dragonmaster42 said:


> Unfortunately most of that blizzard is sleet, not snow.








Getting slicker than snot on a doorknob out there right now !!!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I hate to say it but it will be about 63 today and clear with blue sky and big white puffy clouds._* BUT*_ we had it last week and you are getting it now. See we westcoasters share with our brethren.






on the road to our house - 







about 1 mile from home - we are on top of a hill just over this little range.

Pretty in the spring - fall and winter but hotter than - - - - in the july - august september months.

oh well


rrawhide



</font></font>


----------



## Waldo (Jan 31, 2010)

You Yankees keep your snickering to a minimum, to us Southerners this is a big winter freeze


























Gotta make sure the birds have plenty to eat














Even "Wild Thang" ventured out for a look around


----------



## grapeman (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks really pretty waldo. 


Here is a video of the '98 ice storm just to the north. This one was filmed in suburbs around Montreal. Around here there isn't harly a tree left intact from that storm.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZgSttFUz-o&amp;feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZgSttFUz-o&amp;feature=related[/ame]
Here is another one.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CX4RwZd1YI&amp;feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CX4RwZd1YI&amp;feature=related[/ame]




Check out this booklet it has some good pictures. The worst damage was forests lost. Look at page 11 map of forests heavily damaged in upper NYS. I am in the dark pink area south of the border.
http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/lands_forests_pdf/ice98.pdf


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that was an ice storm appleman. We had a siiliar one here secveral years ago and it was devastating. Some people were without power for a couple of weeks. I remember kat and I sitting out under our carport that night listening to limbs cracking and reaking form the ice. Sounded like shotguns going off and you could see the blue flashes from electric power lines going down everywhere.


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2010)

wade said:


> Thanks Scott for that 4" over here right after I said do NOT share!






















Oh don't share, sorry thought you said give us some of that stuff






Did you make snow angels?


----------



## RickC (Feb 1, 2010)

Scott, yep you were right. We were getting it in Oklahoma with aice storm that took out major transmission lines plus local tree breakage on lines. Just spent 4 days without power so the house got a bit frigid. Fireplace helped some but not enought. I think a generator is in my immediate future. Also got to try to jump start a wine that was still fermenting in the primary. I checked it yesterday and the primary temp was 50 deg. Hopefully only asleep and will wake back up with heat.


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2010)

Rick, kinda thought it might get bad when on the news they were telling people to go and stock up on food. Hope all works out for ya with the sleeping primary.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck waking it up again Rick.


When you do get a generator, make sure to place it outside when run- not even in the garage. When our area was hit with the ice storm of '98, quite a few people died and the majority were from carbon mooxide poisoning from generators. Also do not put something like a grill or even a gas space heater inside. I almost didn't wake up one morning trying to keep the pipes from freezing. After that I said to heck with it and left till the poer came back on a week later. The pipes still didn't freeze.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 1, 2010)

You can keep all that ice. We will be happy up here in North Country with our dailygentle temperature swings of -20F to +10F. We do have about 3 ft of snow on the ground but that is better than that dang ice!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2010)

Waldo, up here thats just morning dew! Rick, I feel your pain and did the same thing many years ago and spent like $3000 altogether with a nice Honda generator and the wiring into its own breaker box. Now I can sit here and talk to you on the comp while the powers out and run my furnace, ac, water pump or do laundry. Its worth it just knowing Im covered.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2010)

Well we got some more "dew" last night


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Naw, that's an overnight frost Waldo


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Feb 8, 2010)

That "overnight frost" is still falling from the sky. Big white flaky stuff. Not ice for a change.


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

Another Snow storm comming Tues PM into Wed.
They say it will be 12-24" on top of the 28.5 we just got Saturday.


----------



## ASAI (Feb 8, 2010)

tepe said:


> Another Snow storm comming Tues PM into Wed.
> They say it will be 12-24" on top of the 28.5 we just got Saturday.





Based on what I learned from watching Public TV that is the exactly the way Glaciers start forming. We may be too far into this next ice age to reverse the trend now.


----------



## nhdennis (Feb 8, 2010)

Here in Snowy NH we have 9 months of Winter and 3 months of bad ice skating....


----------



## rem1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow. We got a foot of snow in Searcy, Arkansas. Its beautiful as long as i dont have to get out in it.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 9, 2010)

I think we ended up with4 inches here in Benton, My Nephew in Little Rock sent me these pics of his daughter enjoying the snow
. They got over 6 inches there














A picture of the pond out back where I work . I took it just before they let us go on home


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that is beginning to look like snow! Two days and it will be gone and it will be 50 and sunny. Enjoy it while it is there.


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2010)

appleman said:


> Now that is beginning to look like snow! Two days and it will be gone and it will be 50 and sunny. Enjoy it while it is there.














50 and sunny oh my that seems so far away. 


I seem to have the PMS really bad this year (Parked Motorcycle Syndrome)


----------

